# gentoo als server? ungeeignet?

## boblgum

hi @ll

irgendwie bin ich doch von gentoo-team enttäuscht  :Sad:  als ich mit dem system angefangen hatte, schien alles einfach perfekt zu sein. vor allem die portage-geschichte. nun muss ich aber feststellen, daß gentoo-team wohl doch etrwas andere prioritäten setzt, als ich es mir vorstellen würde. die server-bezogene updates (apache, php, mysql usw.) lassen schon ne weile auf sich warten. ich frag mich nur warum? oder hab ich irgendeine inet-quelle übersehen, wo man sich ide aktuellsten gentoo-packages doch noch rechtzeitig besorgen kann?

wäre echt zu schade, wenn ich wegen sowas auf ein anderes system umsteigen müsste  :Sad: 

PS: falls ich mich doch nicht geirrt haben sollte. welches system würdet ihr als server empfehlen?

----------

## dertobi123

AFAIK sind alle aktuellen Apache, PHP und MySQL als ebuild im Portage. Allerdings kann es durchaus sein, dass die neusten Versionen als unstable gekennzeichnet sind. Du musst halt wissen, ob du Pakete verwenden möchtest, die die Gentoo Devs für stabil halten, oder immer sofort die neusten Versionen.

Gruß Tobias

----------

## Inte

Server & Updates? Das ist ein heißes Eisen. Was willst Du denn aktualisieren?  :Shocked: 

Ich habe auf unserem Campus 8 Server unter Gentoo laufen. Bei denen spiele ich immer nur sicherheitsrelevante Updates ein. Diese sind immer recht schnell im portage tree. Vom Rest lasse ich die Finger weg. emerge world ist  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Never change a running system! 

Gruß, Inte.

----------

## swain

mmh warum auf einem Server immer die aktuellste Software einsetzen ?

Hast du sonst nix anderes zu tun ? *fg*

Ne mal im ernst, Security-updates werden ASAP durchgeführt. Versionssprünge wenn es ein Feature in der neuen Version gibt, das man braucht oder es aus Sicherheitsgründen erforderlich ist.

Ich weiß zwar nicht was dir an "Superaktuellen" sachen fehlt, aber wenn dir ebuilds fehlen von neuen Versionen, dann schick sie selber ein. 

und vergiss nicht zu schauen ob die von dir gewünschten Versionen als unstable vielleicht schon im tree sind...

----------

## Genone

Was vermisst du denn genau ?

----------

## Kaervek

Es ist schon etwas spaet in der Nacht, aber IIRC gibt es z.B. ein aktuelles openssl, da es dort einen potentiellen remote exploit gibt. Aber das ging auch gestern erst duch die Ticker (wenn ich auf die Uhr sehe vorgestern ;) ).

Im ProftPD war IIRC auch letztens was (auch remote) , aber im portage Tree ist noch die aeltere Version

RedHat ist z.B. bei diesen Sachen immer sehr fix, da war ein neues Packet bereits am 30.9 verfuegbar. Allerdings zahlt man dort auch dafuer, dass man einen vollwertigen Account hat. Bei Gentoo nicht, das ist der kleine Unterschied, da muss man halt auch mal ein paar Tage laenger warten.

----------

## Genone

Die Pakete sind schon im Tree, aber evtl. noch als ~x86 markiert (die müssen wenigstens minimal getestet werden). openssl kam gestern Nacht raus, proftpd war auch recht schnell da.

----------

## MrTom

 *Inte wrote:*   

> Server & Updates? Das ist ein heißes Eisen. Was willst Du denn aktualisieren?

 

Voll meiner Meinung! Software dann Updaten, wenn es wirklich notwendig ist. Aus Sicherheitsgründen, weil sieeinen Fehler verursacht oder eine wichtige Funtkion nicht erfüllt. Ansonsten Hände wech vom Updates.

Würde Dir auch den Tipp geben, solche Updates erst auf einem Testserver auszuprobieren und erst nach einem Backup etc. auf den prod. Server einspielen. Vor allem nicht, wenn noch User am Server hängen!

Falls Du es dochmachen willst

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge -pUD world
```

Aber empfehlen kann ich das nicht!

[LOBAN]Mich wundert es eigentlich, wie schnell die es immer hinbekommen, das die Updates im Protage sind![LOBAUS]

----------

## svh79

Mich stört ein wenig, dass es für PPCs noch immer nur Apache 1.4 im portage tree... 2.x sucht man vergeblich.  :Sad: 

Aber für den PC sieht alles gut aus. Nicht alles hochaktuell, aber auch nicht extrem veraltet. Jedenfalls das, was ich bisher brauchte.  :Smile: 

----------

## Genone

apache-1.4 ????

Apache-2.0.47 is als ~ppc markiert, evtl. mal einen neuen Bug Report erstellen damit das auf ppc geändert wird. Nicht jeder Entwickler hat halt jede Hardware.

----------

## boblgum

sorry @ll für später reaktion

das mit "never touch..." ist mir schon klar

bin aber trotzdem der meinung, daß man vor allem bei einem server, auf aktuelle software achten muss. und wenn man sich die changelogs von LAMP-komponenten anguckt, sieht man bei fast jedem update auch security fixies. wobei reine performance updates auch nicht unbedingt zu verachten wären.

PS: sowas wie "emerge lamp" gibt es wohl noch nicht  :Smile:  oder?

----------

## jecepede

Vielleigt haben Sie es nicht gesehe aber die meise andere distro's sind ja elter dann Gentoo...

Kuck mahl nach Debian 3 ? Es hat doch KDE 2.2 !!!!

Guess 

Jessy

(Sorry for my bad German, I didn't use for a long time....)

----------

## bernd

Hallo!

Kurz und knapp: Gentoo als Server funktioniert perfekt!!

Gruß,

Bernd

----------

## jakob

Hallo zusammen, 

gibt es 'ne Moeglichkeit, dass mit emerge nur die sicherheitsrelevanten Updates anzeigt? 

Oder wie macht ihr das mit den Sicherheitsupdates? Ticker lesen und dann einspielen wenn ein Programm einen Bug hat?

Liebe Gruesse, 

Jakob

----------

## ian!

 *jakob wrote:*   

> Oder wie macht ihr das mit den Sicherheitsupdates?

 

Die gentoo-announce Mailingliste abonieren ist eine gute Wahl. Dort werden Gentoo-Linux-Security-Announcements gemacht. Somit ist man hierbei auf dem laufenden.

Gruß,

ian!

----------

## Genone

 *jakob wrote:*   

> gibt es 'ne Moeglichkeit, dass mit emerge nur die sicherheitsrelevanten Updates anzeigt? 
> 
> 

 

An dem Feature wird momentan dran gearbeitet.

----------

## rojaro

 *ian! wrote:*   

> Die gentoo-announce Mailingliste abonieren ist eine gute Wahl. Dort werden Gentoo-Linux-Security-Announcements gemacht. Somit ist man hierbei auf dem laufenden.

 

ich hab das abonnieren von ml's komplett aufgegeben seit dem es gmane.org gibt. gmane ist sowas wie ein news-server fuer ml's der fuer dich alle gewuenschten ml's abonniert, mit nem spamfilter alle eingehende mails checkt und das was uebrig bleibt via NNTP (->NEWS) bereit stellt. Diese kann man dann mit nem normalen Newsreader (oder via webinterface) lesen, und in diese auch via news-reader posten, gmane schickt dann dein posting in deinem namen an die entsprechende ml. Wenn man das erste mal was in eine ml (oder besser gesagt gmane-newsgroup) postet kommt ne Mail zurueck auf die du noch mal nen reply geben musst, aber das isses dann auch schon. Ausserdem speicher gmane alle postings (es sei denn das man nicht moechte das eigene postings gespeichert werden) und hat mitlerweile ein recht umfangreiches archiv das man ebenfalls via webinterface durchsuchen kann.

gmane hat mit momentan knapp 4500 abonnierten ml's ein recht umfangreiches sortiment an ml's (so das man diese meistens noch nicht mal mehr anmelden muss, was dank recht einfachem webinterface aber auch nicht schwer ist). gmane beschraenkt sich aber nicht nur auf linux oder computer bezogenen kram - soviel zu gmane :)

generel sollte man nicht nur die gentoo-ml's lesen, sondern auch die klassischen security ml's, da dort meist zuerst neue sicherheitsloecher und exploits gepostet werden. ich lese zum beispiel neben den gentoo ml's (gmane.linux.gentoo.*) auch noch bugtraq (gmane.comp.security.bugtraq) und einige andere aus dem recht umfangreichen sortiment der security relevanten ml's und alles moegliche was sonst noch so interessant ist.

- rojaro

----------

## MatzeOne

 *bernd wrote:*   

> Hallo!
> 
> Kurz und knapp: Gentoo als Server funktioniert perfekt!!
> 
> Gruß,
> ...

 

wieso sollte es auch nicht?!

ist halt auch "nur" ein linux  :Wink: 

----------

## Ragin

Ich habe inzwischen mehrere Server mit Gentoo laufen und bin insgesamt vollkommen zufrieden. Die Systeme laufen stabiler als es mit RedHat oder Mandrake je der Fall war.

Immer das allerneuste Update muss man teilweise nicht zwingend haben. Sollte es ein sehr dringender Sicherheitspatch sein kann man sich zur Not auch selbst ein ebuild schreiben um es noch vor der offiziellen Gentoo-Version installiert zu haben.

----------

## toskala

hmm, also ich hab hier mittlerweile vier server zu gentoo konvertiert und hab noch ne testkiste. updaten tu ich so einmal all zwei wochen, vorher test ich das zeug an der test-karre durch und dann druff auf die server.

ich sehe auch nicht wirklich ein stück unaktuelle software bei mir, also für meinen bedarf ist gentoo schön aktuell.

----------

